# Overclocking E8500 on x48 Mobo



## Sulimo (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, put the new system together, and I love it.
Not sure if i need to OC it, since I'm getting very good FPS for the game I play atm (Warhammer Online). But better and stable system would never hurt to have. Currently I have Real Temp, CPU-Z, and Core Temp software installed. Do I need anything else? I'm shooting for 422*09.5=4.009 GHz. Would this be a good start point, or is it too much? See below for the system details:

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

ASUS RAMPAGE FORMULA LGA 775 Intel X48 ATX Intel Motherboard

EVGA 512-P3-N871-AR GeForce 9800 GTX+(G92) 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570E8500

G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK

Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive

LG 22X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model GH22NS30

Microsoft Windows XP Pro SP2 x64

ZALMAN 9500A 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler


Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes you should be able to hit that without too much trouble .......... probably even on stock cpu voltage at auto

bump your ram voltage to 2.0 volts

check your ram ratio after in cpu-z to be sure its set at 1:1 ratio

which means after your FSB is 422 your ram will be running at 844MHZ ....... should be a breeze


after your bios settings have been modified ...... run othos for at least one hour ........ watch your temps if you hit 65C ...... abort the test


watch your cpu voltage in cpu-z while you are running orthos ....... what is the range of the cpu voltage reported by cpu-z ??????


----------

